# Bass String Gauge for Drop H



## Dwellingers (Oct 27, 2007)

Got an 5 String tune BassManiac equipped with Dean markley Blue Steel. String Gauge is 045-065-085-105-128. My Tuning is Drop H, But the problem is that I find it hard to make some nice whammy rest notes, cause the the four highest strings are really tight.

Any recomandations on how much lowering of the four buttom strings are needed??

PS. I have not tried to change the string on the bass, so on deep water here


----------



## Blexican (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't think there is a H note...


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 27, 2007)

Europeans call Bb H.


----------



## Blexican (Oct 27, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Europeans call Bb H.



Ah, ok.  A low .140 might do ya some good.


----------



## Dwellingers (Oct 27, 2007)

Haha, Year - sorry my bad - caus it is Bb. 128 for the lowest string is okay, but the others are not good...


----------



## Thomas (Oct 27, 2007)

No. H in Northern European notation equals B in the English notation.

Note - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 27, 2007)

That H note thing is really fucking stupid... And annoys the crap out of me. It should be called B like in every other country... Its just logical... 

Sorry, did not contribute anything to the thread, though... I just had to say this.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay, Back on topic. The guy plays in Drop B and his top 4 strings are too tight. Help him out.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 27, 2007)

What scale length do you have ? 

*ps det är ju faktiskt coolare att säga H än B *


----------



## Ishan (Oct 27, 2007)

In my country B is called "Si" so go figure


----------



## Dwellingers (Oct 29, 2007)

Scale Lenght are 34"...


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 29, 2007)

you can try some 040 .055 .075 .095 and then just add the 128 to that.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 29, 2007)

i would say at least a .130 if you want a good tight string on the low B... but for the 4 others, i would go for some light gauge strings, maybe get a pack of "light" strings?


----------



## Dwellingers (Oct 29, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> you can try some 040 .055 .075 .095 and then just add the 128 to that.



Thanks Man. Ill Try that


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 29, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> i would say at least a .130 if you want a good tight string on the low B... but for the 4 others, i would go for some light gauge strings, maybe get a pack of "light" strings?



Read his first post or go back to bed


----------



## yevetz (Oct 29, 2007)

Ishan said:


> In my country B is called "Si" so go figure



We call notes too (and some idiots still thinks that H is note)

C- Do
D- Re (English speach guys can't say ot coz we speach R in different way)
E- Mi
F- Fa
G- Sol'
A- Lya
B- Si


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 29, 2007)

yevetz said:


> We call notes too (and some idiots still thinks that H is note)
> 
> C- Do
> D- Re (English speach guys can't say ot coz we speach R in different way)
> ...



Those are Solfege Syllables - they can be transposed into any key signature and are typically used in sight singing and ear training.


----------



## Naren (Oct 30, 2007)

Drop H, huh? I play in X Standard, myself. I used to play in Drop J flat and M standard, but X Standard is just so much more versatile. 

[action=Naren]knows the history behind Germany's usage of H for B, but still thinks that it's gay.[/action]



eelblack2 said:


> Those are Solfege Syllables - they can be transposed into any key signature and are typically used in sight singing and ear training.





Yevetz, those notes could be anything. You just happened to have said their values for the key of C which has no sharps or flats. In a different key, "Do" could be C# or Eb or really anything, depending on where you started.

In English, it's pronounced, "Do Re Mi Fa So La Ti Do" (the last Do being the octave above the first Do).


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 30, 2007)

Naren said:


> Drop H, huh? I play in X Standard, myself. I used to play in Drop J flat and M standard, but X Standard is just so much more versatile.



Really? I found X standard quite limiting once I had tried Drop-&#937; and realized it's superior potential for minor octaves (I believe X only allows for major octaves.) used within shepard's tones.


----------



## Naren (Oct 30, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Really? I found X standard quite limiting once I had tried Drop-&#937; and realized it's superior potential for minor octaves (I believe X only allows for major octaves.) used within shepard's tones.



I don't know where you got your information, but X Standard has major, minor, augmented, diminished, and compound octaves, which is more than I can say for Drop-&#937;, which only has major and minor octaves. 

In fact, my tuning allows me to utilize micro-tones with standard fretting, even with a C7#11 undertone through ringing ghost notes and semi-natural harmonic reverberances in the key of Q.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 30, 2007)

Gotta love absurdity.


----------



## yevetz (Oct 30, 2007)

Naren said:


> Yevetz, those notes could be anything. You just happened to have said their values for the key of C which has no sharps or flats. In a different key, "Do" could be C# or Eb or really anything, depending on where you started.
> 
> In English, it's pronounced, "Do Re Mi Fa So La Ti Do" (the last Do being the octave above the first Do).



No we really call the notes in that way.

We use CDEFGAB and "Do Re Mi Fa So La Ti" we use both not just for ear training or so.

When we talk on a band practice I don't say "So and now you must take a C note" I say "So and now you must take a Do note"


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 30, 2007)

yevetz said:


> No we really call the notes in that way.
> 
> We use CDEFGAB and "Do Re Mi Fa So La Ti" we use both not just for ear training or so.
> 
> When we talk on a band practice I don't say "So and now you must take a C note" I say "So and now you must take a Do note"



You are using a version of Fixed Do. If thats the case you have more then just Do Re Mi Fa So La Ti Do, because you would have to account for all 12 chromatic pitches plus enharmonic possibilities. See below:


The modern use of solfege
There are two main types of solfege:

Fixed Do, in which each syllable corresponds to a note-name. This is analogous to the Romance system naming pitches after the solfege syllables, and is used in Romance and Slavic countries, among others. 
Movable Do, or Solfa in which each syllable corresponds to a degree of the scale. This is analogous to the Guidonian practice of giving each degree of the hexachord a solfege name, and is mostly used in Anglo-saxon and Germanic countries. 


Note Name - Solfege Name - Pronunciation 
C Do /do&#650;/ 
C-sharp Di /di&#720;/ 
D-flat Ra /r&#593;&#720;/ 
D Re /re&#618;/ 
D-sharp Ri /ri&#720;/ 
E-flat Ma /m&#593;&#720;/ 
E Mi /mi&#720;/ 
F Fa /f&#593;&#720;/ 
F-sharp Fi /fi&#720;/ 
G-flat Sal /s&#593;&#720;l/ 
G Sol /so&#650;l/ 
G-sharp Sil /si&#720;l/ 
A-flat Le /le&#618;/ 
A La /l&#593;&#720;/ 
A-sharp Li /li&#720;/ 
B-flat Sa /s&#593;&#720;/ 
B Si /si&#720;/

Almost all other Western Harmony based systems use moveable Do, and accordingly only require the basic Do Re Mi Fa So La Ti Do representing the key signature octave as enharmonic comparisons are not necessary.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 30, 2007)

I've never heard of calling Bb or B as 'H', so ssaying Europeans do it is just stupid. Thats like saying all americans spell laser 'lazer'.  

I've got to say though, its aluminium. There is a second i, folks.


----------



## Dwellingers (Oct 31, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I've never heard of calling Bb or B as 'H', so ssaying Europeans do it is just stupid. Thats like saying all americans spell laser 'lazer'.
> 
> I've got to say though, its aluminium. There is a second i, folks.



Acturlly most northern europeans call B, H. It is an old remnant from medieval times - when things where writen i hand. The Flemish munks write in cursive and the small letter b got confused with small letter h and hence we use : C D E F G A H C. I know it is kinda lame - but it is tradition and its been used like this in a couple of hundred years or so. On the other hand we dont say Hb, we say Bb - and THATS freakin wierd:S, hahahaha.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 31, 2007)

The original B was Bb, because the first pipe organs were tuned to the F major scale. That's why our flat sign looks like b and our natural sign looks kinda like h.

In India, it's Sa Re Ga Ma Pa Dha Ni. There are underscores and upperscores for flats and sharps. Our modern western music theory is directly derived from the ancient Indian music theory.

Each note is different for each culture. Many cultures don't even use the same twelve notes we use. In fact, even the Indian music we base our theory upon can have any of the six scale tones sharp or flat, so that's 19 tones, they just rarely ever use the ones that don't seem to fit.


----------



## yevetz (Oct 31, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> You are using a version of Fixed Do. If thats the case you have more then just Do Re Mi Fa So La Ti Do, because you would have to account for all 12 chromatic pitches plus enharmonic possibilities. See below:
> 
> 
> The modern use of solfege
> ...



No if I have note like G# I saying "Sol' Diez"

We call "#" - Diez and "b" - bemol'

So if I want said Ab I saying "La Bemol' "


----------



## eelblack2 (Oct 31, 2007)

yevetz said:


> No if I have note like G# I saying "Sol' Diez"
> 
> We call "#" - Diez and "b" - bemol'
> 
> So if I want said Ab I saying "La Bemol' "



Interesting, I have never heard of fixed Do like that. Do you have a term for natural?


----------



## yevetz (Nov 1, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> Do you have a term for natural?



Sorry can't understand the question, please explain.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 1, 2007)

call this a wild guess.. but maybe its called H because Bb is what some [H]orns are tuned to? or.. I dunno. Isnt tenor sax tuned to Bb? I dunno much about other instruments, but thats a more logical answer than that whole "BACH" theory..


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 1, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> call this a wild guess.. but maybe its called H because Bb is what some [H]orns are tuned to? or.. I dunno. Isnt tenor sax tuned to Bb? I dunno much about other instruments, but thats a more logical answer than that whole "BACH" theory..



The reason why it's called H instead of B have already been answered in this thred.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a hard time accepting the theory it was a simple misread of a b and h. That would be quite odd.


----------



## eelblack2 (Nov 2, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Sorry can't understand the question, please explain.



Natural, such as F natural within the key signature of G Major, just to give an example, is the cancellation of a a sharp or flat that would exist normallly within a given key signature.


G A B C D E F# G (One sharp, F#, is the key signature for G Major/E minor)
G A B C D E F G (If we lower the F# back down to standard F, it is said to be called *F natural* within the key of G major.)


----------



## Dwellingers (Nov 3, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> I have a hard time accepting the theory it was a simple misread of a b and h. That would be quite odd.



Sorry man - thats the way the H in northern European music arrived instead of a B.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 3, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> I have a hard time accepting the theory it was a simple misread of a b and h. That would be quite odd.



Sorry to disappoint you, but northern Europeans are just that stupid.


----------

